# Tivo Series 2 - what type of drive and size limit?



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I need to switch out the drive in my Series-2 with a new one.
I plan to use the Instantcake software to write an image on a new drive I purcase. What type is the required interface type for series-2 drives. Is it IDE?
Also what drive size limit for series-2 DVRs.
If someone also has some recommendations on brands and models that worked well (low noise), please recommend them.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

techman41973 said:


> I need to switch out the drive in my Series-2 with a new one.
> I plan to use the Instantcake software to write an image on a new drive I purcase. What type is the required interface type for series-2 drives. Is it IDE?
> Also what drive size limit for series-2 DVRs.
> If someone also has some recommendations on brands and models that worked well (low noise), please recommend them.


What model Series 2?

Series 2 machines are set up for IDE drives, which means a limit of one or two 500GB drives unless you find some of the rare 640 or 750 IDE drives.

However, with the proper adapter you can use a SATA drive (which will be considerably cheaper per GB than IDE drives when buying new ones).

Go read this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

about which adapter and which drive in which TiVo.

I think the biggest drive size you can use in an S2 is 1.2 TB, and I think you can use 2 of them. I'm currently running 2 1TB drives in an S2 dual tuner.

This thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

started out as a "what drive to use in a Series 3", but 242 pages later there's a lot of info in there of use to S1 and S2 owners as well.

If there's nothing wrong with your current drive you can use the MFS Live CD (for free) instead of the Instant Cake, but you'll have to do more reading and learning (although even IC involves some of that).


----------

